# Rabbits & Mice....



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I went out to cover Rags up last night just as it was getting dusky and much to my surprise (and horror!) a mouse shot out from inside her hutch and buggared off underneath towards the garage.

I am going to chickenwire the front of the hutch so hopefully they can't get through the bars but i'm concerned in case this is dangerous! She is currently on Panacur and is going for her boosters tomorrow but is she still in danger from any mousy illnesses?

Any advice on getting rid of the mice would also be welcome....


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

u need to buy the 1cm by 1cm mesh not chicken wire anything else they will squeeze through. there only in there eating her food and sharing her warmth. mice arnt as germy as rats but I wouldnt stand for it. I'd get a cat too


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> u need to buy the 1cm by 1cm mesh not chicken wire anything else they will squeeze through. there only in there eating her food and sharing her warmth. mice arnt as germy as rats but I wouldnt stand for it. I'd get a cat too


My OH and the boys wouldn't tolerate a cat lol :lol: I can just imagine the fun that would occur with a cat in the house!

I don't necessarily mind the mice being in there providing she isn't in danger. She's an only bunny now it would be nice for her to have company but I don't want her to come to any harm :confused1:!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mice won't do any harm illness wise, they just become pests because they are dirty. Its very very hard to stop mice getting in! A humane trap in the corner of the hutch wouldnt be a bad idea, cos bun wont get hurt, just remember to check it a few times a day!

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Mice won't do any harm illness wise, they just become pests because they are dirty. Its very very hard to stop mice getting in! A humane trap in the corner of the hutch wouldnt be a bad idea, cos bun wont get hurt, just remember to check it a few times a day!
> 
> *Heidi*


What type of humane trap is safe for buns? I have a mice problem too at the moment... in my flat  (my buns are house buns) I've put the bait traps down (little boxes containing poisonous food which mice can get at but rabbits can't) But obviously the mice prefer to eat my rabbits food than the bait  so I need to move on to plan B.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

The ones that tip back to close the door will be fine  or "the big cheese" to a multi mouse one, which is metal and just traps them inside so you can pick it up and put them somewhere else 

*Heidi*


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I spoke with my vet today when I took Rags in for her jabs and he said not to worry about mice as long as the hutch is kept clea, which it is. I may try the humane trap idea though, or put some better mesh on the front as i dont like the idea of mice shooting out at me like the other day. Very relieved Rags isnt in any danger though


----------

